# Do you think a bfn at 14dpo is pretty definite?



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hiya!

As my period usually comes at 8dpo or 10dpo I brought progestrone to extend my luteal phase.

I am 14dpo today and tested BFN. I use my progesterone at bedtime so do I conclude its definitely BFN and not use one tonight? My Af will prob come tomorrow or the day after. Or do I hang on a little bit longer?

My boobs stopped feeling sore around 11dpo but I had a drumming sensation in my lower tummy at 12dpo and felt lightheaded. Ive felt a little nauseus and no AF signs (though I guess all thats cos of the progesterone?) My temps are pretty good. I keep waking early, feeling hot and sweaty.

The test I took was a Freedom 25mIU and I can see a line (more like indent) where the line should be if I tilt it in sunlight. I cant see anything like that with a different brand test I did but I cant find anywhere what sensitivity the other test is (called Wondfo tests).

Would 25mIU definitely have picked something up at 14dpo?

Thanks!


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Crimson9,

At my clinic when you have cycled with IVF you are advised to test 14dpo (14 days past EC) with a HPT as the hcg should show up then. However, why don't you wait another couple of days before stopping your progesterone (be warned though that the tablets can delay your period).

Take care.

Mary xx


----------

